# Paying with paypal in nds-card



## walkyu (May 2, 2019)

So i asked to the email that they have on nds-card if i could pay with paypal and they said that only if i accept these conditions:
"1. Can you please *send payment for family or friend*but not goods/services?
2.Can you guarantee not to leave any notes or memo? we mean *please do not leave any one word when send payment*, do you accept?
Sorry for the inconvenience but we need to get your guarantee and then tell you how to do it.
Thank you for understanding."
tbh i couldn't understand at first but it looks like the guy wants me to give the money to a family member or friend of his and that he doesn't want me to send him the reason i gave him the money for??

Should i trust them or not?


----------



## larrypretty (May 6, 2019)

The first is because they must pay for the fees if you choose Send payment as Goods or Service(in fact, you should choose this one, so your payment is protected by Paypal), the second is for not letting Paypal know that they are selling Piracy in the paypal.com, I can understand the secoond one, but for the first, I don't agree.

I also use Paypal to buy from Mod3dscard many times, they tell me to leave order ID there and not mention anything related with Flashcard or their Brand. So I know these sellers how do deal with the Paypal.


----------

